# Premature baby last time



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Emily

Well I cannot believe i am back on this thread having only had mollie 8 months ago. But i have been feeling really hormonal, bit late (though never really been that regular) and done about 15 early tests which have been varying degrees of faintness but positive (only neg ones were the CB digital ones) but i guess i have to assume very early pregnant?
Anyway, i had mollie at 34 weeks and just wondered what would happen this time in terms of care. Will i be under a consultant do you think (I was last two times but that was because i had them both via IVF but this time it is a natural BFP!!). Also i had an irritable uterus last time and was in and out of hospital from 28 weeks with strong contractions. Do you know if that is likely to be a one off or if irritable once, is it likely to be again? Sorry for all the questions!
Also, my GP said to take samplle to surgery to get tested but have read theirs aren#t so sensitive so may come back neg if all mine have been early tests? What woulf you advise? 
ANyway, hope you and your little one are well and it is so wonderful to be back on here 
Many thanks
Nic x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it doesn't necessarily follow that you will have another premature baby, but will obviously be taken into account if you start tightening again early on. Irritable uteruses don't always follow in subsequent pregnancies, so you may be ok this time. I can't see any reason from the history you've given as to why you couldn't have midwifery led care, but each unit varies. 

As long as you are about a week late, you should definitely show up as positive on your sample at the gps, but as you've had positives, even faint ones, it counts as a positive result,

congratulations!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Emily

Well this morning I was collecting a sample to take to the Dr when i noticed a small piece of reddy sort of tissue floating in it. I have since had a fair amount of bright red/pink blood. No pain. I assume I am miscarrying? 

The only thing is I still did a test in the sample and got a firm positive. Is that usually the case with a mc? 

Do i need to see a Dr or not bother as am at such an early stage (last period 17th feb)

Many thanks

Nic x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

I'm afraid all that you can do is to test again in another couple of weeks, there isn't really anything a dr can do at this stage. A test will be positive for a couple of weeks after miscarriage as the hormones are still in your system.  If you start to have any pain or excessive bleeding, ring your gp,

thinking of you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Emily

Hope you ok. 

I think i passed the 'baby' earlier. went to loo and amongst the blood when i wiped was a little sac type thing, like a large transparent kidney bean with bits in it. So i guess it's all over

Am ok. Just still bleeding and have a bit of tummy ache and very tired.

Do i need to bother my GP now that I've lost the fetus? Scan would be pointless right? Or do they make sure it's all gone? 

Thanks again

Nic x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm sorry hun 

You could see your gp just so that they are aware of what is happening.  If you have any problems over the weekend though ring the emergency  gp.  I would think it's unlikely that they would scan you as you sound to have passed everything, 

thinking of you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

ok thanks emily

Nic x


----------

